# Sébra Open 2014



## Laura O (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi,

Sébra Open 2014 will take place from 04.10.-05.10.2014 in in Olpe, Germany. Olpe is quite near to the motorways A4 and A45 and about 40 minutes from cologne by car.
The venue is a youth hostel, so you can book a room there (21,40 Euro a night) and have fun with other cubers all weekend long. ;-)

Website: http://cube.hackvalue.de/so14/s/en

Official events:
FMC - 3 attempts/mean
Pyraminx, 2x2, 4x4 - 3 rounds
3x3, 3BLD, Clock, Skewb, Square-1 - 2 rounds
Feet, 4BLD and 5BLD - 1 round

Unofficial events:
TeamBLD - 2 rounds
Super Solve
and a Mystery Event

See you there!


----------



## Erik (Aug 12, 2014)

Sounds really good! I like the fact that it is in the youth hostel so everyone will stick together before, during and after the competition. It's like in the old days like German open 2006 

Yay for TeamBLD as well  

I also like the fact that you now offer on-site payment as well 

Definitely will try to come.


BTW: your competition dates are wrong on the original post. It should be 4 and 5 of October (unless the comp is on Friday and Saturday).


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 12, 2014)

larf said:


> Super Solve



What's this?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 12, 2014)

What a fantastic idea for a venue.


----------



## Laura O (Aug 12, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> What's this?



We generate a scramble at the beginning of the competition and give it to the competitors.
You can then prepare a fast solution (no matter if optimal, inverse scramble, triple x-cross or whatever you like) and practice this for the event on Sunday.


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 12, 2014)

larf said:


> We generate a scramble at the beginning of the competition and give it to the competitors.
> You can then prepare a fast solution (no matter if optimal, inverse scramble, triple x-cross or whatever you like) and practice this for the event on Sunday.



Ooh I like this idea. Sort of like speedFMC eh?

It's a shame I'm halfway across the world. Would love to try this out.


----------



## Laura O (Aug 12, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Ooh I like this idea. Sort of like speedFMC eh?
> 
> It's a shame I'm halfway across the world. Would love to try this out.



Well, not necessarily.
I didn't try this yet, but I think it's faster to do a prepared solve with your speedcubing method (e.g. a CFOP solution with x-cross, free pairs and OLL-Skip) with like 40 moves than to learn an optimal solution with 20 moves.
We will see who or what wins.


----------

